# Hedgie Costume!



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi!
I'm going to enter Holly in a hedgehog show and one of the things I'm going to enter her in is a costume contest. I have a few ideas, please tell me what you think of them.



1. a Strawberry

2. a Rose bush

3. a log

4. a butterfly

5. a dog squeeky toy

6. a pumpkin


which do you like the best?


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I think a strawberry or a pumpkin would be really cute!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

okay, so the scoring is ( drum roll please!)



Strawberry has 1 vote

Pumpkin has 1 vote


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

oh, and i forgot to ad a bumblebee.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My vote is for butterfly or bumble bee. I think a hedgie with wings would be adorable!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

I think the bumblebee would be adorable.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I love the dog squeaky toy idea, but I think it would be hard to pull off. I vote strawberry. Also, I want pictures and a tutorial the second you make the costume, please! Maybe I can dress Delia up for Halloween!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> I love the dog squeaky toy idea, but I think it would be hard to pull off. I vote strawberry. Also, I want pictures and a tutorial the second you make the costume, please! Maybe I can dress Delia up for Halloween!


I second that! Pictures and a tutorial!  I like the strawberry constume. But wouldn't dressing her as a cricket or mealworm be like the ultimate revenge for those insects?


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i say you do all of the above and take pictures! :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

panda said:


> i say you do all of the above and take pictures! :lol:


I second that notion!


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

1st choice: bumblebee 

2nd choice: Pumpkin (but I love fall so I could be biased!)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

I vote bumblebee! that is definitely my first choice! my second choice would be pumpkin, that would probably be super cute also!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I like the rose bush because they have thornes like hedgies, but im already inlove with a little strawberry scurrying along on the floor... but whatever you do pick....PICTURES PLEASE


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I vote a rosebush! You could stick tiny roses in her quills.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> panda said:
> 
> 
> > i say you do all of the above and take pictures! :lol:
> ...


Third!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay! Okay! I'll take pictures! I'll try to do the tutorial, but I don't know how It'll turn out. Oh, and for the dog squeaky toy, I would put something on her that says, Squeeze here! Squeaks! 


Here is the scoring so far ~

Rose Bush = 4 votes

Dog Toy = 0

Pumpkin = 4

Strawberry = 5

Butterfly = 3

Bumblebee = 6


In the end I'll make the top two costumes and post the pics, Then you can vote on which is cuter!


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry would be soo cute!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

bubble bee hedgie, sounds cute!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Strawberry!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't decide! Ether the bumblebee or the strawberry, but it would be funny to see a hedgie in a bumblebee costume! I would like to pick bumblebee then, since I am going to the spring petting zoo and I want my hedgies to be cute like fuzzy bumblebees! :lol: Send pictures and a tutourial.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

My sister voted butterfly, and I vote bumblebee!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

If it counts, my mom just betrayed me and said bumblebee would be of the optimum cuteness. I still want a strawberry hedgie. XD


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

Strawberry for sure! :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

My husband votes for dog squeeky toy, but he has a sick sense of humor. :roll:


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

I vote strawberry.... I LOVE THEM! and the thought of a strawberry hedgie would be amazing!!! :lol:


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Butterfly! That seems so sweet!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't wait to see pictures! I don't care which costume wins I want to make one to, but I need a turorial. ( I still want the bumblebee to win though... :lol: )


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm going to make the Bumblebee costume as soon as I get some yellow fabric.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

YAY! YES! Wait... did bumblebee win? :shock:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm so excited to see this I can't picture Delia EVER letting me put something on her! XD


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Holly just ignores her bumblebee antena. I made it really lose so she wouldn't be bothered.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

pumpkin.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope to see pictures. :O I would love to make Opal one but I wouldn't know where to start. ;-;


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

This sounds too adorable! I would love to see a tutorial too =D I actually thought the rose bush idea would have been really fun and pretty! Probably simpler than the bumblebee but extra girly! The dog squeaky toy would have been interesting (I actually saw a hedgehog dog toy at PetSmart O__O) but it is true that it'd be hard to pull off. Hope to see photos of this sweet bumblebee soon =))


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

did you ever make it?


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

farmgirl said:


> did you ever make it?


I got the fabric, I'll make it soon.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Have you made it yettt? o.o


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

hedgehog dog toy costume wouldn't be so hard to do. just take one from petsmart and take the stuffing out of it and make little leg openings and a head opening and there you go...adorable


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I've made the antenna! Holly is NOT happy at me.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Link is going as a cactus to the Petco Pet Costume Contest next Saturday.  Just a $0.79 terra cotta pot and a big wad of fleece in the bottom. He will only be maing a short appearance and then he will be safely stowed in the manager's office in a hard sided cat carrier. Lol. I think it will be fun though.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

My attempt with Amelia made me realize that getting a hedgehog in a costume is hard work.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

The costume should be done by tonight!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh! and Holly posted on her blog about what she thinks about all this. http://whimsiquills.blogspot.com/


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

I love her blog :lol: . And Yesssss, post lots of picturesss!


----------

